# Can you withdrawn money from a different branch of your bank?



## shoppergal (21 May 2010)

I realise I should know this but don't. I want to withdraw money from my account(not atm, large cash withdrawal) but would like to use a different branch than my usual one where i have my account. Can I do this?


----------



## Marietta (21 May 2010)

Yes you can go to a different branch but you may need id such as a passport or driving licence also if it is an unusual large amount of cash you may need to give them notice of withdrawal.


----------



## hippy1975 (22 May 2010)

Shoppergal, as Marietta said, bring ID, but also call your own branch to advise them how much you will be withdrawing and from what branch, they will notify the other branch and also when you go in then the other branch will call your branch to verify the transaction and they will know it's okay. Will just make it quicker,


----------

